# SpeedTrialUSA HPDE @ Autobahn Country Club 9/2/2005



## speedtrialbrian (Mar 28, 2003)

Hello everybody, 

SpeedTrialUSA has an instructional road racing school for enthusiasts of all driving levels, with all makes and models of car, coming up Friday, September 2, at Autobahn Country Club (North Loop) in Joliet, Illinois. Since our events are aimed at all levels of drivers and cars, there is something for everybody. This is your chance to take your driving skills and your car to the limit while learning the basics of auto racing in a safe, fun, and controlled environment.










This event is $175 for the day if you preregister, add $25 the day of, and includes intstruction for all levels of driver and also your tech inspection. We will be running our groups in 20 minute sessions, so you will have a ton of track time! Arrive at the track at 7:00am, Drivers meeting at 8:30 am, first session begins at 9am. 

To register online, or for more information, please visit: www.speedtrialusa.com. 
**Each group is limited, so sign up early!

I hope to see you there. 

Race-on, 
Brian.


----------



## nismo22 (Jun 9, 2005)

Anyone else going to this? I am 99% sure that I'm in. What kinds of things should I bring? This would be my first time.

Thanx, Niki


----------

